# devel/libsoup



## talsamon (Oct 28, 2014)

failes on FreeBSD-9.3-p4 with:


```
checking for glib-networking (glib TLS implementation)... no
configure: error: libsoup requires glib-networking for TLS support.

If you are building a package, you can pass --disable-tls-check to
allow building libsoup anyway (since glib-networking is not actually
required at compile time), but you should be sure to add a runtime
dependency on it.
```

but compiles with `make install clean CONFIGURE_ARGS=--disable-tls-check.`

Either there's missing an Option in the Makefile, or it's a bug, net/glib-networking is installed.

Or give me a hint how I can put it in /etc/make.conf - I try it , but it doesn't work.


----------



## talsamon (Oct 28, 2014)

Sorry, I saw too late, that the GNUTLS option was not enabled in net/glib-networking.


----------

